# Star Trek: TNG Turns 25 -- Favorite Episode?



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

25 years ago, _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ premiered.

It's still my favorite television series of all time, and I still find myself in thought, at least once a week, about points raised in its episodes.

I thought it would be a kick to name your favorite episode, if you have one.

It's an incredible challenge, but for myself, I'll go with "Tapestry", with "Inner Light" ranking a close second.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No clue about what the episodes were called, but I liked the one where Picard essentially 'lived' another man's life through the probe from the world that was destroyed.  He played a penny whistle. . . . .

I also like the various Sherlock Holmes ones.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

TNG is 25?
Gawd, I'm old....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> TNG is 25?
> Gawd, I'm old....


Pfftt...

I only watched a few ST:TNG episodes, but I saw all the original Star Trek episodes when they first aired, and I was already into double digits in terms of age.  (Well, okay, after checking on Wikipedia, I was just a tad over a month from turning 10 when the first episode aired.) Just 4 more years until ST turns 50!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No clue about what the episodes were called, but I liked the one where Picard essentially 'lived' another man's life through the probe from the world that was destroyed. He played a penny whistle. . . . .
> 
> I also like the various Sherlock Holmes ones.


i believe that one is "inner light", ann.


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

I loved TNG! My favorites would be the one where Worf met Kaylar (I know there an apostrophe in there somewhere) & the one where Picard got Borged.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

For me it's a toss-up between _Data's Day_ and the one where Worf skips from alternative reality to alternative reality and the alternative realities get increasingly different from the "real" reality.

Least favourite episode is the one where the Enterprise lands on the planet of the blonde space hippies who try and fail to execute Wesley Crusher for falling into a flower bed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No clue about what the episodes were called, but I liked the one where Picard essentially 'lived' another man's life through the probe from the world that was destroyed. He played a penny whistle. . . . .


This is one of our favorite episodes as well.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No clue about what the episodes were called, but I liked the one where Picard essentially 'lived' another man's life through the probe from the world that was destroyed. He played a penny whistle. . . . .
> 
> I also like the various Sherlock Holmes ones.


Me, too. I'm a Trekki Tragic and the TNG series is currently being rerun on one of my local channels - the highlight of my week! JB


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JB Rowley said:


> Me, too. I'm a Trekki Tragic and the TNG series is currently being rerun on one of my local channels - the highlight of my week! JB


We have our DVR set up to record them (actually, we record all the different ST series.. My favorite is Voyager)

I'm buying hubby a Fire for Christmas so he can watch them all whenever he wants. They are all available for free with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> For me it's a toss-up between _Data's Day_ and the one where Worf skips from alternative reality to alternative reality and the alternative realities get increasingly different from the "real" reality.
> 
> Least favourite episode is the one where the Enterprise lands on the planet of the blonde space hippies who *try and fail to execute Wesley Crusher* for falling into a flower bed.


Would the reason for that be that they _failed_?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I liked more of the episodes after season 2 or 3, like _Yesterday's Enterprise_, _The Best of Both Worlds_, _Inner Light_, and a couple more that I could point out if I saw them again. I enjoy the whole Star Trek series, so I could pick out a few across all 5 series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Anything with the Borg. The Daleks scared me when I was a little kid; the whole idea of the Borg scares me as an adult.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

"The Inner Light" and "Darmok"


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm surprised "The Best of Both Worlds" is only mentioned once, ha! It has to be that for me.

"Tapestry" is pretty thought-provoking too. Simple concept, profound meaning (and funny at times, too).

I love TNG! But not the movies...


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Low Kay Hwa said:


> I love TNG! But not the movies...


Not even _First Contact_?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It's older than me.......

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Not even _First Contact_?


Tough question. Ha, it's an action movie...and Picard seems to be too angry.

Actually, he seems to lose his temper (and his leadership abilities) in the movies. I accept the premise that it's a movie, so there must be blood and lots of screaming!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think ST is much better suited to episodic TV, than movies.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

Can't remember the name but really like the one where people keep disappearing off the ship, eventually leading to Dr. Crusher being the only person and the only one who remembers other crew members.  I loved the Twilight Zone style concept and Dr. Crusher is just such a cutie so the more of her the better.  

Patrick Stewart's going to be at my comic con (in Winnipeg) this year.  Unless he cancels, the guest list always shuffles a few times throughout the year.  I was happy when when he was cast as Professor X, that was one of the most bang-on comic castings ever.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

There are so many to choose from, I wouldn't even know where to start.  "Measure of a Man" is one of my favorites, for sure.  I always liked the dialogue-driven, thought-provoking episodes, or the ones centered on a certain character.  That's where the Next Gen. movies failed, IMO.  Tried to make them too action-oriented.  Star Trek isn't Star Wars.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved TNG, and a lot of the episodes are great, but one the comes to mind is Deja Q.  Q has lost his powers and is mortal.  After Q finally does something selfless, his powers are restored.  What I really loved about this episode is Q returning to the Enterprise, his powers restored with a mariachi band, cigars and fantasy women.  It really makes me laugh.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Inner Light of course as well the one that featured Scotty and that huge Dyson sphere- very thought provoking- like as in....what happened to the people who had the technology to build such a mega-sized contraption anyway ( can't recall if they even brought up that question in the episode but it was a very imaginative episode for me) I especially like the way the producers and crew went out of their way to take such care to reconstruct a slice of the bridge so that Scotty and Picard could have that little toast that lasted just, what, 5 minutes?
Cool epiosde

Can't believe it has been 25 YEARS....... (I'm 56)

Good thread

I think they figured out that if you throw in the films as well as every episode ever  produced it be around 800 watchable hours- which I think would take you a good month to watch if you stayed up every day with no bathroom breaks


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Yesterday's Enterprise for the win.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

I always preferred the ones that were more sci-fi-y as opposed to 'we land on a planet and have a philosophical debate about something.'

Ergo, one my faves (again, don't know the names) is the one where Picard is trapped on the ship with a bunch of criminals while they're 'disinfecting it with that laser thing, and they all keep getting pushed toward the front ... that was cool.

And the one where Barclay gets addicted to the Holodeck – that was hilarious ...

... which brings to mind the one where they're transporting that 'empathic love slave' woman, and she keeps hitting on everyone; and right after Riker manages to 'restrain himself' from her, he hits his comm badge and says 'I'll be in the Holodeck.' Classic.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> ... which brings to mind the one where they're transporting that 'empathic love slave' woman, and she keeps hitting on everyone; and right after Riker manages to 'restrain himself' from her, he hits his comm badge and says 'I'll be in the Holodeck.' Classic.


Hah!! I never caught the innuendo there!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> Hah!! I never caught the innuendo there!


I've always been amazed they let that slip in. But Riker, too, got away with a lot!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the episode where Picard lives a lifetime in 30 minutes on a planet where he learns to play the flute?  That's my fav.


----------



## RigelsShaper (Nov 3, 2012)

I think "Yesterday's Enterprise" is incredible. It's probably equal to "Best of Both Worlds" for me, and I've heard some fans rank it as their favorite.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> What's the episode where Picard lives a lifetime in 30 minutes on a planet where he learns to play the flute? That's my fav.


Inner Light


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

All-Seeing Books said:


> Does Whoopi Goldberg's appearance fall under TNG? If so, that's my choice.


She had multiple guest appearances, and I agree she was phenomenal.


----------

